
CA Gave Billions to Improve Jails. But That’s Not How Sheriffs Are Spending It - alphabettsy
https://www.propublica.org/article/california-gave-billions-in-taxpayer-dollars-to-improve-jails-but-thats-now-how-these-sheriffs-are-spending-it#174248
======
actionowl
Did anyone else ride an emotional roller coaster while reading that headline?
I was really sad to discover (after the period, halfway through the headline)
that billions were _not_ given to improve _FreeBSD_ Jails :,(

dang.

